# Bitte helfen, Tretlager zu breit!!



## Kölle (1. September 2006)

Hi,
Hab mir gerade die Echo Singlespeed-Nabe mit Eno Freilauf auf ein Truvativ gigapipe DH innenlager montiert. Kettenlienie ist aber super schräg. Das ritzel hinten kann ja leider nicht weiter nach außen mit spacern verlagert werden. Wat soll ich bloß machen!? muss ich jetzt echt noch en kürzeres Tretlager kaufen??

Gruß
kölle


----------



## AxLpAc (1. September 2006)

wenn du dann nicht zu nah an den rahmen kommst mit deinem ritzel an der kurbel, dann wird wohl an nem schmaleren innenlager nix vorbeigehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (1. September 2006)

wiesz schrag genau (cersatz in mm) ? bei mir fast nen cm und alles geht rund


----------



## Kölle (1. September 2006)

na also 1,5 cm werdens schon sein..ne aber bevor ich da auch noch en neues Lager reinhaue, fahr ich wohl erstmal mit scheiß Kettenlinie..


----------



## isah (1. September 2006)

wenn du ss fährst montier das ritzel nicht ganz aussen! Die echo nabe ist dort nicht stabil genug, bzw der kassettenkörper, mir ist das teil schon um die ohren geflogen (!!!) weil das ritzel zu weit aussen war.


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. September 2006)

Er kann das Ritzel aber nicht nach außen verlagern, weil er die Singlespeednabe fährt


----------



## isah (1. September 2006)

oh, sry.. ich dachte wir reden von der:


----------



## florianwagner (1. September 2006)

er könnte aber nen ring unter das ritzel legen, so dass es etwas weiter nach aussen kommt.


----------



## Kölle (1. September 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> er könnte aber nen ring unter das ritzel legen, so dass es etwas weiter nach aussen kommt.




genau so habe ich es auch gemacht. jetzt hat das Ritzel zwar weniger kontakt zur Aufnahme aber 2/3 müssten ja noch reichen.
Habe aber jetzt ein neues Problem: Habe ein Truvative Gigapipe DH Innenlager/tensile Kurbeln/Eno Freilauf und nun ist die alte Truvative Kurbelschraube nicht mehr lang genug, daß sie das Innenlagergewinde erreicht. Kein normaler Radhändler hat diese dicken schrauben. Gibts die auchirgendwo in lang?


----------



## AxLpAc (2. September 2006)

Kölle schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts die auchirgendwo in lang?



evtl. mal in baummarkt schnicken, die sieht dann sicher nich so toll aus, aber gehen wirds bestimmt! wenn bei euch in der nähe nen eisenwarenladen gibt, geh da rein - alle schrauben in farben und formen


----------

